# What colour is my horse?



## Universicorn (Mar 31, 2015)

Okay, so I bought this pony about 5 months ago. He was advertised as a chestnut roan, but arrived with a pretty solid looking chestnut coat.
Last month, he suddenly lost a heap of brown hairs, and was practically snow-white with his head, legs and mane still the same colour. However, he's lost the white hairs already and has a chesnut coat again. (A bit lighter this time around.)

Is he just going through baby coat changes or is he a roan?

Advertisement pic:


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Definitely a red roan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I think I would need a better photo and more information. How old is the horse? In what season is the photo? What does he look like now?


----------



## Universicorn (Mar 31, 2015)

The post is incomplete, sorry guys. I'll add the rest of the pics


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Roans can change drastically between their summer and winter coats. Just based on the one picture, I'd definitely say he's a roan.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Universicorn said:


> Is he just going through baby coat changes or is he a roan?
> 
> Advertisement pic:


Baby coat color changes are from birth until their first winter coat. He is a roan ( a very cute one) and different seasons will show fewer or more of the white roan hairs. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh he's a roan-y pony for sure! And adorable looking.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 13, 2012)

Gorgeous little chestnut roan with a flaxen mane. What a beauty. Roans change color season to season depending on which "coat" is out, Summer, Spring/Fall or Winter. My mare looks completely chestnut in the winter, and has a frost in the summer, but has a pretty white coat on her body all Spring.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

How cute is that??!!


----------



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

From what I can see in the picture, he looks red roan.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

smrobs said:


> Roans can change drastically between their summer and winter coats. Just based on the one picture, I'd definitely say he's a roan.


This. I used to own a Buckskin roan. She looked like a 'normal' golden buckskin in the summer unless you REALLY looked closely at her coat; then you could pick out the white hairs throughout. The only real place you could see the white hairs drastically were on her knees on all four legs (because she was a buckskin, so she had black points on her legs).

In the winter time, she was a completely different horse. Almost entirely white with visible corn markings (common in roans).

She was a pretty girl.


----------

